# what type of sand



## rodriguez20 (Nov 27, 2012)

can you guys tell me if the pfs from homedepot has a whiter color then the playsand they sell i am going to paint the back of my tank blue. so i would like a whiter color

this is the link
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R ... reId=10051


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Quikrete in the finest grade...

Problem with it? Makes pictures difficult to take... VERY difficult!

Shot of mine:


----------



## rodriguez20 (Nov 27, 2012)

quikrete seems to be whiter then normal sand or playsand


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I have seen, it REALLY depends on where you live and are getting the "play sand". I have seen people with sand similar to mine, but they bought it as play sand. Just depends...

Definitely brighter then regular sand, and PFS(Pool Filter Sand). For sure.


----------

